# Hang clean and press.........why not?



## davegmb (May 25, 2010)

Ive been doing the hang clean and press in my workout routine for a long time now. I find it a great move to hit your shoulders and hits alot of other muscles secondary too, which leaves me shattered after a few sets.
However, when i see splits/routines and the likes posted on this website, i never see them in anybodys routines and that includes the more experienced lifters.
Is there a particular reason for this i should know about as to why everyone seems to prefer the shoulder press or military press? because the way i see it your missing out on a great excersise and you should give it a go next time you hit the gym.


----------



## stepaukas (May 25, 2010)

great great exercise.
keep doing them. they are hard. in most gyms, you never see anyone doing these. 
also, in most gyms you find the most dust on a pullup and dip bar.
all the exercises that are hard to do, most shy away from. 
keep at it.


----------



## gtbmed (May 25, 2010)

They're a very technical lift and are difficult to perform correctly.  Most people I see doing them are doing them wrong.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2010)

Hang cleans are focused towards developing total body explosive strength. Most people don't train power development. Most people just don't do Olympic lifting in general because of its highly technical nature.

More over, many gyms don't allow Olympic lifting or just don't have the right facility to do it in.


----------



## davegmb (May 25, 2010)

"More over, many gyms don't allow Olympic lifting or just don't have the right facility to do it in". fufu [/QUOTE]


Time to find a new gym if they come out with that sh*t, im amazed these gyms exist.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2010)

The tide has turned. Once, a gym was a place to improve your fitness. Now the gym is for people who want to turn into a treadmill zombie and watch their own personal TV.

It brings in the $$$.


----------



## davegmb (May 25, 2010)

fufu said:


> The tide has turned. Once, a gym was a place to improve your fitness. Now the gym is for people who want to turn into a treadmill zombie and watch their own personal TV.
> 
> It brings in the $$$.


 

Lol the gym i go doesnt even have a TV, but i can do as much olympic lifting as i like and that will do for me.


----------



## fufu (May 25, 2010)

davegmb said:


> Lol the gym i go doesnt even have a TV, but i can do as much olympic lifting as i like and that will do for me.



Well, that is good for you then.


----------



## Hutchym8 (May 27, 2010)

Dude they are the best!!! i luv them! u know y unever see people doin them in the gyms???? cuz there 2 fukin hard for the showponys to do! and most of the poofs u see in the gym are to soft and only are prepared to do the workouts that dont over stress them 2 much and that look gd.
My favourite work out of the week is my satdy heavy full body compound workout.. i start with deadlifts 4 sets then 3-4 sets of hang clean n presses then BB squats then DB clean n jerks.... then i usaly do a quick 15-20 min super-mega set of 4 ab exercises...
then im holding back the power chuck and struglin to walk bak to my car... and im prety sure thats y no 1 trains wit me! before people say im over training... i know... but i luv it!!!


----------



## davegmb (May 27, 2010)

Hutchym8 said:


> Dude they are the best!!! i luv them! u know y unever see people doin them in the gyms???? cuz there 2 fukin hard for the showponys to do! and most of the poofs u see in the gym are to soft and only are prepared to do the workouts that dont over stress them 2 much and that look gd.


 
I think youve nailed it.........


----------



## bigdavetom (May 27, 2010)

i do the hang cleans there gd really enjoy them bit sweaty n tired afterwards but reall hits your body hard i cnt do many i got 3 sets of 8 with 40kg/88lbs   not much really lol its embarrassing


----------



## stepaukas (May 27, 2010)

2 nice videos
first one of a hang clean. 
then a hang clean and push press


----------



## stepaukas (May 27, 2010)

sorry

YouTube - Hang Clean Tutorial


----------



## bigdavetom (May 27, 2010)

good vid


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 9, 2010)

im doing 45kg now 3 set of 6-8


----------



## Phineas (Jun 9, 2010)

bigdavetom said:


> im doing 45kg now 3 set of 6-8


----------



## bigdavetom (Jun 12, 2010)

Phineas said:


>


----------

